# San Diego Custom Bicycle Show



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey, im Sky from Velo Cult bike show. Velo Cult took on the responsibility of promotions and i'll be pimping this show to the western United States this week. 

This is going to be a HUGE show and a really bid deal for San Diego. The show will showcase frame buildings from the western United States. It will also showcase local clubs, local frame painters, local vintage bike collections and larger companies like Campagnolo. This is the first time ever that Campagnolo has decided to be a part of a frame building show! 

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS/SDCBSFRONT.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS/SDCBSback.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS/8.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS/7.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS/6.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS/5.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/SDCBS/4.jpg">


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanx,
Will the world famous, and super nice guy, Joe Bell be present?

I'll be there.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

Joe Bell will not only have a booth but he will be throwing a Saturday night party at his workshop!


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

photos by Beard 

<img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at09-42-31.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at09-45-27.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at09-46-29.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at11-57-28.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at12-00-10.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at12-02-45.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at13-13-20.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at13-14-05.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at13-16-54.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at13-18-10.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at13-19-52.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at13-43-27.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at13-58-09.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-03at15-23-03.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at09-50-08.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at09-50-40.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at09-51-53.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at09-52-37.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at09-52-49.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at09-53-50.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at10-04-20.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at10-06-48.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at10-08-34.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at10-09-51.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at10-38-15.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at10-38-26.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at10-40-37.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at11-12-22.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at11-13-16.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at12-15-38.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at12-15-52.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at12-17-49.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at12-17-50.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at12-20-35.jpg"><br /><br />


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

<img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at12-22-57.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at12-33-40.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at12-37-18.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-14-22.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-21-10.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-21-17.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-21-36.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-21-53.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-21-59.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-22-24.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-23-27.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-23-34.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-24-33.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-24-42.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-25-00.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-25-16.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-25-20.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-25-42.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-27-07.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-28-09.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-29-59.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-34-04.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-38-14.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at13-51-24.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at14-40-18.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at15-07-10.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at15-07-16.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at15-07-24.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at15-08-08.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at15-10-18.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at15-14-30.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at15-15-46.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at15-17-02.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at15-17-28.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at15-19-44.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at16-02-08.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at16-11-54.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at16-46-04.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at16-46-12.jpg"><br /><br /> <img src="https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn234/iheartmybeard/2009-04-04at16-47-30.jpg"><br /><br />


----------

